

Characteristics of Successful Innovators - jkuria
http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/10/the-five-characteristics-of-successful-innovators/

======
j2kun
I would also like to see an article about the characteristics of _failed_
innovators. What parts overlap and what parts are different? Of course, data
on failed innovators is much harder to come by.

------
Pitarou
I was pleasantly surprised. An article about innovation that's actually ...
good!

------
peterjancelis
How can one bypass the signup wall? Going via Google doesn't work.

------
read
It's surprising they're more risk-averse.

~~~
danielharan
This may be in part because most of the examples we hear about in the startup
scene are outliers. For most small businesses it's probably much more common
to systematically reduce risk.

